# Edinburgh Residence question



## bellesgirl (Nov 12, 2011)

We just booked a studio at the Edinburgh Residence for March.  I took the studio 4/2 but I can also get a studio 2/2.  Does anyone know what the difference is?  I don't want two doubles - I would prefer 1 King, but I am not sure that is the difference.  The website list a classic suite for 2 and a Grand Suite with a sofa sleeper.  I am hoping that is the 4/2.

Also, many reviews on Tripadvisor talk about the great breakfast.  I assume with RCI we would not be eligible for that, but I am not really sure.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 12, 2011)

*How?*

How did you book the Edinburgh Residence? I have been trying for some time on II, without luck. Often they won't even let me put it on my ongoing request.


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 12, 2011)

It was through RCI.  Sorry.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 14, 2011)

*One of my favorite exchanges*

We stayed at the Edinburgh Residence on an II exchange in July of 2006.  Our exchange history says it was unit 8, an "efficiency".   It was on the lower/basement level, which was not a problem.  Tall windows let in loads of light.  We were traveling with our daughter, who would have been 8 then.  We had a large bed, a king I think, and she had a murphy bed in the LR if I remember correctly.  In fact, I think there were two twin murphy beds in the LR.  The unit was quite spacious and beautifully furnished.     

It was an awesome unit in a great urban resort in a terrific city.  I would go again in a heartbeat.  

If you're still not sure about the exact bed configuration of the unit you have, I would email the resort and ask.   I remember calling them in advance to ask some questions.  They were quite helpful.

Cheers,
Corinne


----------



## dude-luv (Nov 19, 2011)

*Great Resort*

Just returned from a week at the Edinburgh Residence in October. (SFX sell-off list $271 for the week).  Don't know enough about the room designations but you can participate in the breakfast.  It is pricey.  Because we exchanged in, we were considered 'owners' and were allowed to attend the owners' reception.

Note that Hapimag is the new management company of the Edinburgh Residence.  Management would be very unwise to change the personnel behind the counter as they are excellent.

Very nice timeshare and Edinburgh is a fabulous city.


----------



## blueskys (Jan 14, 2012)

bellesgirl said:


> It was through RCI.  Sorry.


I was reading some great things about the Edinburgh Residence, but when I tried to look it up on RCI I wouldn't find it. Does it not show up if it's booked up? I wasn't using any filters in my search, well, just all the places to stay in Scotland.


----------



## learnalot (Jan 14, 2012)

blueskys said:


> I was reading some great things about the Edinburgh Residence, but when I tried to look it up on RCI I wouldn't find it. Does it not show up if it's booked up? I wasn't using any filters in my search, well, just all the places to stay in Scotland.



If you are searching inventory, it will only show available inventory.  If you want to browse through all their theoretically affiliated resorts, you can do that in the "Resort Directory" on RCI's website.  Note that being listed in the directory does not mean you will necessarily be able to get an exchange.  Exchange availability is dependent on units being deposited - either by owners or the developers.


----------



## blueskys (Jan 14, 2012)

learnalot said:


> If you are searching inventory, it will only show available inventory.  If you want to browse through all their theoretically affiliated resorts, you can do that in the "Resort Directory" on RCI's website.  Note that being listed in the directory does not mean you will necessarily be able to get an exchange.  Exchange availability is dependent on units being deposited - either by owners or the developers.


Can you explain how that works...units being deposited? If I have Hilton Club Points but want to use them for an RCI exchange...what exactly do I do?

thanks so much,

I learn so much from the members on this site,


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2012)

blueskys said:


> Can you explain how that works...units being deposited? If I have Hilton Club Points but want to use them for an RCI exchange...what exactly do I do?
> 
> thanks so much,
> 
> I learn so much from the members on this site,



An owner at the resort must deposit their week with RCI in order for there to be a unit available to exchange for.  

Your best bet for info. on exchanging a Hilton week is the Hilton forum.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 15, 2012)

Hapimag is actually the world's oldest timeshare developer, which created the timeshare concept.  It seems they bought out the originally developer and added it's remaining inventory to Hapimag's own exchange system, which is not in RCI or II, but has limited trading relationships with DRI and DAE.  Hapimag also manages resorts within its system.  Individual owners can, of course, still deposit to other exchange systems, but I suspect Hapimag will likely try to convert them to Hapimag members, so the pool may start drying up some in other exchange systems.




dude-luv said:


> Just returned from a week at the Edinburgh Residence in October. (SFX sell-off list $271 for the week).  Don't know enough about the room designations but you can participate in the breakfast.  It is pricey.  Because we exchanged in, we were considered 'owners' and were allowed to attend the owners' reception.
> 
> Note that Hapimag is the new management company of the Edinburgh Residence.  Management would be very unwise to change the personnel behind the counter as they are excellent.
> 
> Very nice timeshare and Edinburgh is a fabulous city.


----------



## Margariet (Jan 15, 2012)

"Hapimag has taken over a building of 29 suites with classically luxurious facilities. The residence was refitted as holiday accommodation in 1996 and has been operated on a timeshare system since then. This means that, with this purchase, Hapimag is taking over the operation of the city residence, as well as the existing contracts of roughly 900 individual timeshare members. However, these timeshare contracts will be expiring in the foreseeable future and Hapimag will have the entire facility at its disposal from 2022."

http://www.sharetimemagazine.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=162&Itemid=44


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 22, 2012)

Margariet said:


> "Hapimag has taken over a building of 29 suites with classically luxurious facilities. The residence was refitted as holiday accommodation in 1996 and has been operated on a timeshare system since then. This means that, with this purchase, Hapimag is taking over the operation of the city residence, as well as the existing contracts of roughly 900 individual timeshare members. However, these timeshare contracts will be expiring in the foreseeable future and Hapimag will have the entire facility at its disposal from 2022."
> 
> http://www.sharetimemagazine.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=162&Itemid=44



Doing a little math, then, it would appear that if each timeshare owner had one week, then that would leave around 600 weeks presently for Hapimag members, but probably a bit less as some existing members are likely multi-week owners.  Then, too, I would expect Hapimag to be making offers to convert those existing weeks based owners to Hapimag's own points sytem.  I don't think I have ever seen a points-based system fail to make that play.


----------

